

Ask HN: Which vertical search engines do you frequently  use? - rokhayakebe

Ask HN: Which vertical search engines do you use?
======
gtani
I've put up some google custom search engines by collecting the 20-40 most
active delicious taggers for a topic, e.g. clojure, and counting their tagged
domains.

Works ok, a little better precision, lose some recall vs. generic google
searches, but need to renew the list of domains pretty frequently

------
gpmedia
For people that don't know what a vertical search engine is:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vertical_search>

Usually Google using the "site:" command for stackoverflow etc, since I'm
satisfied with the way Google orders the results.

------
mey
If once every month or so counts.

Google to search wikipedia, stackoverflow, imdb

------
noonespecial
Octopart

------
breck
stackoverflow, twitter search, searchyc, facebook.

------
johnm
markmail, krugle, imdb

------
rokhayakebe
crunchbase, glassdoor, imdb, (clerkdogs), twitter, backtype.

